# Le 2 janvier 23 ?



## stephy2 (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je viens de regarder les prochaines vacances qui sont maintenant celles de noël! Et je me pose une question car je sens que cela va poser problème le moment venu!
Je n'ai pas une petite pendant les vacances scolaires. Le lundi 2 janvier fait partie encore des vacances scolaires MAIS cette semaine est comptabilisée dans ma mensu! 
Donc du coup, je ne sais pas si je dois prendre l'enfant le 2 janvier ou pas ? 
Je préfère poser la question maintenant car j'ai un gros doute!
Merci à vous


----------



## Lijana (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Cela dépend de comment elle est comptabilisée la semaine. 

Moi aussi j’ai un contrat avec 2 temps 
Vacances scolaires et temps scolaire. 

Le lundi 2 janvier, il va venir toute la journée car vacances scolaires et puis les autres jours l’après-midi car le matin il est à l’école. 

Dans votre cas elle ne vient pas pendant les vacances, donc vous ne l’attendez pas le 2 et si vous avez comptabilisé des heures pour lundi, vous les déduisez.


----------



## nounou ohana (2 Novembre 2022)

pas d'accueil ce jour là puisque pendant les vacances scolaire. J'ai le cas avec un enfant dont les parents sont enseignants. Quand on regarde le calendrier scolaire on est bons au final 
tout dépend de votre contrat


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Novembre 2022)

Bah si vous ne l'avez pas de prévue pendant les VS et que les semaines de VS ont été retirées de la mensualisation, pas de raisons que vous l'ayez.... puisque ce sera encore les VS ! CQFD lol


----------



## Lijana (2 Novembre 2022)

Si elle est à l’école donc vous avez comptabilisé la semaine en temps scolaire ,non? Donc vous n’allez pas la chercher à l’école ce jour là. 

Si jamais les parents ont besoin de vous ce jour là, vous avez déjà lissées des heures pour ce lundi donc si ce sont les mêmes heures, vous l’accueillez et si plus heures ce sera en hc.


----------



## Lijana (2 Novembre 2022)

Nanou91. 
C est seulement lundi encore VS. Le reste de la semaine est temps scolaire


----------



## Lijana (2 Novembre 2022)

Et ce n’est pas fini car en mai, il y s aussi un semaine diviser en deux temps


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Novembre 2022)

Je viens d'aller voir le calendrier des VS
Effectivement cette année ils ont 1 journée de plus de vacances.
Mais si vous n'avez décompté que les semaines de VS entières et que cette semaine là n'a pas été enlevée de la mensu, alors oui vous devez la travailler, y compris le lundi.


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Novembre 2022)

@Lijana 
Et pour le mois de Mai ce n'est pas pareil. Car il s'agit du LUNDI 8 MAI.... qui sera férié.
Vous ne travaillez pas les jours fériés ?


----------



## booboo (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
j'ai aussi des parents employeurs profs, et je ne travaille pas pendant les vacances scolaires, donc le lundi 2 janvier, je n'accueille pas leur enfant.
Et j'ai résolu le problème, je ne travaille pas tout court le lundi 2 janvier 2023, je ne reprends de mes 15 jours de vacances que le mardi 3.
Ben oui les vacances à Noël 😜  ça fatigue !


----------



## Pioupiou (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
La rentrée officiel était le jeudi 1 septembre donc le vendredi vient en compensation du lundi 2 janvier.
La première semaine a du être comptabilisée en période vacances scolaire et la semaine de janvier en période scolaire et donc cela en théorie s'équilibre en jour mais pas forcément en heure.


----------



## stephy2 (2 Novembre 2022)

Alors c'est une petite qui ne va pas encore à l'école car elle a 14 mois. C'est la maman qui a les vacances scolaires car elle aide les enfants en difficulté à l'école! On a comptabilisé 38 semaines car la 37éme c'est fin juin/début juillet et la 38ème c'est la dernière d'août où la maman reprend!
Donc comme j'ai comptabilisé la semaine du 2 janvier, je dois accueillir l'enfant le lundi d'après Nanou91 ? Je travaille 3 jours (L,M et J).
Pour les jours fériés, il n'y a pas de problème. Et même mis dans mon contrat que le vendredi où il n'y a le jeudi de l'ascension je ne travaille pas! Mais bon pour elle cela ne pose pas de problème car je n'ai pas l'enfant les vendredis!


----------



## Lijana (2 Novembre 2022)

Pioupiou 
Las semaines qui s,equilibent sont : la semaine 35/22 septembre et la semaine 20/23 mai


----------



## Lijana (2 Novembre 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> @Lijana
> Et pour le mois de Mai ce n'est pas pareil. Car il s'agit du LUNDI 8 MAI.... qui sera férié.
> Vous ne travaillez pas les jours fériés ?


Ce n’est pas cette semaine,mais la semaine 20,  jvs c’est marqué comme vs


----------



## stephy2 (2 Novembre 2022)

Pioupiou a dit: 


> La première semaine a du être comptabilisée en période vacances scolaire et la semaine de janvier en période scolaire et donc cela en théorie s'équilibre en jour mais pas forcément en heure.


 Donc du coup je dois accueillir l'enfant ou pas ?? 


Nanou91 a dit: 


> Mais si vous n'avez décompté que les semaines de VS entières et que cette semaine là n'a pas été enlevée de la mensu, alors oui vous devez la travailler, y compris le lundi.



Car d'après Nanou91, oui!!


----------



## Lijana (2 Novembre 2022)

Oui. Si la semaine est déjà comptabilisé dans la mensualisation.  Et si vous voulez prendre la journée vous déduisez C’est tout.


----------



## stephy2 (2 Novembre 2022)

Ok merci pour ta réponse Lijana


----------



## Pioupiou (3 Novembre 2022)

Moi je ne déduirai rien.


----------



## Marie06 (3 Novembre 2022)

_Bonjour moi aussi j' ai un contrat avec seulement les semaines scolaires. Je ne travaillerai pas le 2 janvier et je ne déduirai rien. Normalement j avais lu sur un forum ******************************************************** assmat que ces semaines s équilibrées pour ne former que 36 semaines ecoles. Je ne travaille pas les vacances scolaires et le 2 fait parti des vacances._


----------



## stephy2 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Alors Pioupiou et Marie, j'avoue que je pensais pareil!! Mais comme cette semaine est comptabilisée, cela m'a fait douter! 
Mais après réflexion, je pense faire comme Marie06. Comme tu dis le 2 fais partie des vacances scolaires et ne travaillant pas les vacances avec elle je ne vois pas pourquoi la prendre! Et je ne déduirai rien non plus! La maman ne travaillant pas çà sera une absence pour convenance personnelle.


----------

